# Paddles or No Paddles



## Jon (May 22, 2006)

So.. Guardian asked the question - I'm starting the poll/discussion:

Do you use paddles or not?


----------



## MMiz (May 22, 2006)

No paddles... of course.

Patient safety, our safety, ease of use, and ability to swap it from an AED to LifePak 12 are just some of the reasons.


----------



## DT4EMS (May 22, 2006)

I prefer paddles, but they ae gone from all of our equipment.

I am still trying to figure out how to get the "25 lbs of pressure with a 1/4 turn" out of the pads!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2006)

Paddles are gone from most of the ALS rigs in our area and they've all gone to fast patches.  The only place we see paddles is in the hospitals.


----------



## Guardian (May 22, 2006)

paddles are fun to use and they look really cool.  I've heard that some people like them more because you can put pressure behind them unlike the patches.  Our department has used patches for years now and there are plenty of benefits to using them so my vote would have to go to the patches i guess.......


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2006)

Paddles are great! If your in a boat, up crap creek.

But in the back of the rig, where you only have two hands, and a dozen things to do...  Adhesive pads are your best friend.


----------



## emtd29 (Jun 8, 2006)

pads all the way . AED's and LP-12's

since I'm only BLS, I don't get a choice.


----------

